# Orvis Trade-In Discount for new rods/reels



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

Just in case anyone is looking at a new Orvis rod or reel and has some old equiptment they are also willing to part with to get that new rod or reel, Orvis is running a trade-in special to benefit youth fly fishing programs. The deal is that they will take any rod or reel that is still useable as a trade in for 25% off of Orvis rods (Superfine or better) and reels (Battenkill or better). Just thought I'd pass the info along. I know Mad River Outfitters is participating in this deal, and I"m sure any other Orvis shop is too. You can also trade it in to Orvis directly @ orvis.com Could save you over $100 if you are looking for a Superfine/Battenkill setup!

Jake


----------

